# The BEAMER thread!



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thought I'd start a thread for Beamer here.. k/ind of like Brando and Bogarts.. He just got groomed yesterday and is looking very handsome!

Here are acouple pics... will get some full body shots later!!


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Boy, I'll say he's looking handsome! Stella is sending a wink


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Ahhh, so that's what mine could look like if I sent them to a professional.....hmmm, I'm thinking I should! Beamer is a handsome dude!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Great pictures!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

A studly-looking young man!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Very handsome indeed!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Beamer is so darn cute! I just love your pics, Ryan. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Beamer sure is "beaming" after his grooming! He doesn't look thrilled to be having his pictures taken though!ound:


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey Ryan, nice pics. So what did you think of the groomer? Did she do a good job? I'm actually taking the boys there tomorrow. I'll post some pics too. 

Oh how did Beamer like the food?

Hey if you are going to have a Beamer thread, will you need the whole profile thing going. C'mon now don't be shy... lol


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

lookin' goooood.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Daniel - Yeah they did a great job grooming him. To bad I didnt know they only accept CASH!! lol
Beamer loved the food!! He wants more!!

Ryan


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

very very handsome


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Beamer's looking good! I think Dash would hump him just like his other favorite white play toy!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Muy guapo.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love Beamer's great big, beautiful eyes.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow - Beamer looks fabulous - I may print out the photo and tell my "groomer" (me) that's the way I'd love for Buddy the Brazilian rescue Maltese to look.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

LOVE that face, he looks great Ryan.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*new beamer pics!*

Here are some new pics of Beamer!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Beamer is so stinkin cute! But tell Marija the face of his dog is a sign he needs a little brother already!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice Pics Ryan! Maybe we'll get some good ones tomorrow.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Great photos Ryan. Beamer has the cutest face and the most expressive eyes. These need to be calendar submissions if they aren't already.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oooh oooo! I got to hit the submit photo button!  I love the white on white. Great pictures, Ryan. Beamer is sooooo cute! What pretty eyes he has.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Ryan~ You are really learning your camera because your pictures are awesome! And it really helps that you have such and adorable subject to photograph~ Beamer!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*not a single bit of tear staining*

Is it your clean Toronto air and water? Or what you feed him?

Wondering from not too clean LA, the allergy center of the world right now!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Great pictures Ryan! Beamer looks so clean...makes me think today is the day I have to bath the Posh monster. She's looking a bit gnarly. Of course it's raining here today, so maybe tomorrow....


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

He is a very handsome guy. How do you keep his face so clean? I love the white on white pic.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Ryan, Beamer looks sooooo cute! Great pictures! Look forward to many more!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Awe... how can you not just fall in LOVE with Beamer everytime you see him? He's so adorable. What a handsome boy with his new groom! Hubba Hubba!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: These are great Ryan! :whoo:

Beamer is looking sharp as ever!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Adorable little Beamer!! Hey, if I go to the Cdn. Nat'l, will I get to see Beamer?? :biggrin1:


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Beamer is so cute. I also want to know how you keep him so white???? 
The pictures are great.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for all the nice comments on Beamer! He really appreciated it!! 
I'm not sure how he keeps so clean looking.. lol.. He does not have eye staining at all anymore. He used to have it back in the day when on various kibbles. but since on a Raw diet he has been very good. He did have a tear stain breakout a while back but went away in like 2 weeks. I think it might happen when I feed him beef. 

Ryan


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I love the third pic.

Is Beamer totally white? He looks amazing.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Great pictures! He is a handsome fellow!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Ryan Beamer looks so soft. I just want to cuddle up with him. I really like how they cut his face. I might have to show hubby that pic and see what he thinks.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

He's just so stinkin' cute! I love his expressions.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Here are acouple pics of Beamer passed out. I took him on a walk to my parents house and he passed out when we got there.. lol


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Awww... Beamer in lullaby land, how cute!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh Ryan, that is adorable. He looks like Lulu laying there. Well, almost, lol.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Did he get to hitch a ride home Ryan? ound:
The poor boy! Too tuckered to visit with Grama!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Picked up a fisheye lens yesterday! Here is my first attemt at using it... first 4 pics... the last one is just a regular lens..


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Is the second photo the jealousy shot?


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

What fun! I've always wanted a fish-eye.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Fantastic pictures!!!
I'm so jealous. You guys have real skills!
Thanks for sharing!

Beverly


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Ryan those pictures are awesome! I love the one of Beamer's nose, with his eyes shut.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*LOL*



ama0722 said:


> Is the second photo the jealousy shot?


That is pretty funny Amanda! I do love the photo!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Does anyone here have a fisheye lens? I'd like to see someone post something GOOD!

Ryan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Like this??????? :biggrin1:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Sally - Are you sure thats a fisheye? Or you just taking the opportunity to post Comet?? lol 

Ryn


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

The guy at the camera store,he took it when he was trying to sell the fish eye lens to me.....
PS-that is Oliver!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Haahhahaaha... sorry, Oliver.. What do you shoot with again? Nikon or Canon?

Ryan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Nikon DSLR
Canon point and shoot
So I guess you can say both!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

How fun Ryan, I cant wait to see more pictures as you learn to use it more.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*OMG, doggy porn!!!!!!


















Great photos otherwise, Ryan. ound: I love the fish eye lens. Pretty cool!*


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That's awesome Ryan. I never knew what those lenses even did:brick:--but now I get it!
I think you are doing a fantastic job with your new camera/lenses.:clap2:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer visited the groomer today and he looks all handsome now! (looks like he is smiling in the first pic)

the last photo is for Amanda.. 

Ryan


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What a cutie pie! I love his sweet expression.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Awwww, Beamer looks awfully handsome and I'm LOL at that last picture...????


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ryan- Dasher whistled at the last pic and said Beamer knows to assume the position  Tell Marija that is a sign he fully needs a little brother!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Beamer looks all nice and groomed to commence humping!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

A good haircut, a good hump. The day is complete!


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh his hair cut is so cute....so how do you explain to the groomer what you are wanting. I think the cute looks great


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Beamer is the man!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Beamer you are so naughty! :biggrin1: 

Ryan his cut looks wonderful!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Tammy, I just tell that to do an inch all over and leave his tail and ears as is... Well, they actually trimmed his ears a bit it seems.. but whatever.. loks great!

Ryan


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

What an adorable face!!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Lilisplash, what are your dogs wearing at the beach*

Beamer looks like a gymnast about to do a summer sault.

And what are those beach havvies wearing? Does it keep them dryer?


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey Ryan, did you go to Doggiespaw again or another Groomer. I found another one just south of Doggiespaw called Four Paws. I was thinking of trying them out...they even offer at home service.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Daniel,

Took Beamer to PetSmart at 7/Woodbine.. they did agreat job!

Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Petsmart! That's it, my guys can never ever play with your guy again! 

:suspicious:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahahhah.. I HAD to.. I could not get an appointment ANYWHERE for weeks! It's so crazy around here to get your dog groomed.. lol And we had to get him groomed before vacation next week so he will not require lots of brushing while we are gone! 

You know, the girl did a REAL good job though! 

Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Well I guess...if you don't mind Beamer looking more like a Bichon.... :whoo:

JK lol he looks very cute.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Ryan- Dasher whistled at the last pic and said Beamer knows to assume the position  Tell Marija that is a sign he fully needs a little brother!!!


Ditto - gotta love little boy dogs...they are so determined! LOL


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Ryan,
Beamer looks great.

It is crazy here too with the holidays and everyone wanting their dog groomed. If you don't have an appt booked since October, it is hard to get one.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Beamer looks great, Ryan.

Daniel, don't be a hater. LOL!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dash wants to invite Beamer over to play!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

LMAO too funny. I shoud put Beamer's head on Bogart's sex toy too. I think I will when I get home... Poor Beamer, no rest for the wicked!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhhhh Amanda.. now its official! you have wayyy to much time on your hands! lol

Bring Dasher down to Toronto.. I'd like to see who humps who.. lol

Ryan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm ROFL at these pictures!! Amanda, you nut!! ound:

Beamer looks VERY good, Ryan! And no, he doesn't look like a Frise at all. I think Beamer is handsome no matter what.


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

I'd have to agree! Beamer is a very handsome boy!


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh Gosh Amanda that is to funny. I think Beamer is a very pretty hav. I have to say pretty just because boys don't say they look pretty. My three year old always says let me see if I look pretty....it is really funny...guess you have to be there to hear him.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Just thought I would post some photo's of Beamer using my fisheye lens.. I have not experimented with it to much since getting it a few months back... Need to start! lol

Ryan


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I like the Beamer's leather chair! He looks quite the dapper fellow in it.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Does Beamer share his leather chair with you? Cute little guy !!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I htink I need to take my pictures under better lighting conditions.. lol
And yeah, Beamer owns that chair... sad sad sad... lol

Ryan


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

That boy loves his naps-doesn't he?!
He's soo stinkin' cute!


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ryan, I love the pictures! They do have a tendency to take over the furniture! I think Beamer and Simba look a lot alike.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

beamer is very handsome. My boys, own the leather chair, the couch and the rug.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Colleen,

Yeah, simba does look like Beamer ALOT! wow... especially in the first picture..

Ryan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Love the cool factor of a fish eye lens! Any more to share, Ryan?


----------

